# Cristiano Ronaldo: la suite, le superstizioni, i lussi e la Nasa.



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Negli ultimi giorni il Sun ha pubblicato una serie di aneddoti inediti su Cristiano Ronaldo. Alcuni davvero curiosi. Ecco alcuni, di seguito:

Il portoghese ha un osso in più nella caviglia destra. Un tratto al 10% circa della popolazione mondiale. 

Lo stesso Ronaldo, inoltre, non ha la più pallida idea di quanti soldi abbia in banca. 

Da bambino era problematico e rissoso. I dirigenti dello Sporting pensavano che avesse dei problemi psicologici.

Dedica ogni gol a suo padre, morto nel 2005.

Mette sempre, per primo, il calzino destro. Ed entra in campo con il piede destro. Sul pullman siede in fondo. In aereo si accomoda in prima fila.


Nel centro sportivo del Real Madrid ha una suite tutta per lui, la numero 118. E' una stanza da 42 metri quadrati dotata di tutti i lussi. E si accede solo con il riconoscimento delle impronte digitali. Molte volte, lo stesso Ronaldo preferisce restare a dormire lì anzichè tornare nella sua villa.


A casa ha fatto installare una macchina della Nasa che simula la corsa in assenza di gravità.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi giorni il Sun ha pubblicato una serie di aneddoti inediti su Cristiano Ronaldo. Alcuni davvero curiosi. Ecco alcuni, di seguito:
> 
> Il portoghese ha un osso in più nella caviglia destra. Un tratto al 10% circa della popolazione mondiale.
> 
> ...



Vorrei avere lo stesso problema. 

La suite a Valdebebas.


----------

